# ECS 2.5L lightweight crank pulley on MKIV Jetta question



## GTIarist (Jan 2, 2010)

*ECS 2.5L lightweight crank pulley on MKVI Jetta question*

So, I know there are lots of threads on this and I have been searching - lots of good reviews, some unfortunate posts about a guy who installed it and can't get this rattle to go away after 1 month... 

Basically, my Jetta is my daily driver (~2k miles/mo) and I love it, but there is just something about the slow low-mid range acceleration that I don't really enjoy. I just bought the pulley yesterday, and it should be here today, but I'm still a little skeptical to put it on. 

Does anyone have any insight on any noticeable differences in acceleration from experience? ...issues? 

And of course, was it worth it?


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

I believe you are looking for MKVI lol :laugh:


----------



## GTIarist (Jan 2, 2010)

*ECS 2.5L lightweight crank pulley on MKVI Jetta question*



SocoJoe said:


> I believe you are looking for MKVI lol :laugh:


 lol yes. typo. :thumbdown: 

Mk6 Jetta.


----------



## boonybouncer (Oct 23, 2010)

Not sure, but I'm more than interested at well. :thumbup:


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

GTIarist said:


> So, I know there are lots of threads on this and I have been searching - lots of good reviews, some unfortunate posts about a guy who installed it and can't get this rattle to go away after 1 month...
> 
> Basically, my Jetta is my daily driver (~2k miles/mo) and I love it, but there is just something about the slow low-mid range acceleration that I don't really enjoy. I just bought the pulley yesterday, and it should be here today, but I'm still a little skeptical to put it on.
> 
> ...



MKVI Jetta here. I just had one installed on mine last Thursday -- had a bunch of unrelated codes come up so I had to drop her back off last night, thus never got to feel'r out. Will let you know when I get her tonight!


----------



## newvwduber (Dec 8, 2010)

Any update on the pulley install?


----------



## disphunktion (May 18, 2002)

i have it on my rabbit and just installed it on my wife jetta. There is a difference on the pedal throttle and this car should have came that way.


----------



## WakingTh3Fall3n (Feb 20, 2012)

watching opcorn:

how easy of an install is this? Also for those who have installed this, did you do the light weight or the underdriven pulley?


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

disphunktion said:


> i have it on my rabbit and just installed it on my wife jetta. There is a difference on the pedal throttle and this car should have came that way.


X100

I have the pulley on my Rabbit and you definitely feel a difference. Engine revs a little faster and better throttle response...good for a simple mod


**
Installation is pretty easy (about 30-45 minutes). *Just install when the car is cold or the bolts will be a PITA to take out!!! - could end up stripping.* Pulley is located on the passenger side of the car. Jack the car up, remove the wheel, unbolt the fender guards enough to pull them forward a bit towards the front of the car and your pulley will be right in front of you. Use a socket or wrench for the tensioner.

Tensioner:









Remove the belt and then remove the Allen bolts to the pulley. Re-install in reverse order and youre good. Tighten all bolts to torque specs.

Oh and the ECS pulley is a lightweight underdrive pulley. One comes with a belt and the other doesnt which is why theres a price difference on the site:thumbup:


Theres no noise coming from mine so maybe the guy that is having problems may have a pulley that is warped?


----------



## CodyGriffin (Feb 13, 2014)

What are the torque specs for the pulley bolts?


----------



## Hung2low (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm thinking of ordering the lightweight crank pulley.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

I've got a nuespeed power pulley ...for now.

There are about to be a couple full pulley sets available. One will be a nice lightweight set from Gruvenparts and the other one will be very special.

Most of our pulley nightmares should be solved by the second one :beer::beer:


----------

